# LR/Enfuse beta testers needed please



## Tim Armes (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm working on a new version of LR/Enfuse that, I hope, will solve some of the issues that users have been having with more recent versions of Windows. However, I want to make sure that I don't break the plugin for existing users, and with so many Windows variants out there I'm a little worried 

The new version will also use the latest version of Enfuse on both Windows and Mac. The change required for Mac users really needs testing too.

So, I'm looking for some _existing_ Enfuse users who'd be willing to test this version once it's ready. I'll need you give give it a good run through, including the use of auto-align. If you're interesting then please send me a mail at [email protected] and specify:

* Windows or Mac OS, and which version
* Which version of LR you're using

Please forgive me if I don't respond. If I get a plethora of responses then I'll just be asking a few of you so that I get the fullest coverage of different test enviroments.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Tim Armes (Nov 29, 2013)

I've now released version 4.30 of LR/Enfuse.


----------



## Pati (Dec 4, 2013)

I get an error when I run Enfuse.

enfuse: unknown option "--no-ciecam"
Try "enfuse --help" for more information.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
"/Users/bud/Documents/EnfuseMPMac/enfuse-openmp" -o "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/Aqeftapak.tif"  --no-ciecam --exposure-weight=1 --saturation-weight=0.2 --contrast-weight=0 --contrast-window-size=5 --depth=16  "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/aligned_0000.tif" "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/aligned_0001.tif" "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/aligned_0002.tif" "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/aligned_0003.tif" "/var/folders/lm/ks9xqzyd7f517zxb2sb1f00c0000gq/T/LREnfuse/aligned_0004.tif"

Is there something I'm doing wrong? 
Thanks


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 5, 2013)

Pati said:


> enfuse: unknown option "--no-ciecam"
> Try "enfuse --help" for more information.
> Thanks



Hi,

Yes, you're not using the latest version of Enfuse. The easiest solution is normally to use the plugin to download the latest version from the Photographer's Toolbox server.

I noticed that you had installed your own copy of Enfuse, probably using a link on the LR/Enfuse FAQ page. However, that reminded me that I'd forgotten to update my FAQ page with links to the latest version that are now hosted on the site. This page has now been updated too:

http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrenfuse.php?sec=faq

Tim


----------



## Pati (Dec 8, 2013)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi,Yes, you're not using the latest version of Enfuse. The easiest solution is normally to use the plugin to download the latest version from the Photographer's Toolbox server.I noticed that you had installed your own copy of Enfuse, probably using a link on the LR/Enfuse FAQ page. However, that reminded me that I'd forgotten to update my FAQ page with links to the latest version that are now hosted on the site. This page has now been updated too:http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrenfuse.php?sec=faqTim


I thought I was using the latest version that I downloaded and installed twice, just in case. After installing the latest versions from the FAQ page I got it to work. Thanks!


----------

